# Ezcema



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

My son George is 11 weeks old and has a very bad eczema starting on his forehead 3 weeks ago, after using oilutum lotion and bath liquid, seem improving but notice that they are moving from forehead to his face and now on his neck and chest, is this normal for eczema moving about?

I have also notice George rubbing his nose a lot, at first I thought was the eczema but realised is stuffy nose, and some flam too, I have use the nasal spray but after 3 weeks still the same. He cry a lot and refuse to drink milk when I breastfeed him. Notice the nose block only happen during night time. We bought a humidifier from argos and did not improve, any advice would be highly appreciated?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Mari, The reason the eczema seems to be moving around is just because it can develop anywhere at any time and as he is so you and you are just discovering his eczema it will appear in new places, there are loads of treatments for eczema that you can try, I would suggest you pop to your gp so they can see it and see what they recommend, as it's difficult for me to suggest anything without seeing the eczema, with regards to him being snuffly, you could try some nasal drops from the pharmacy, he will be more snuffly when he is lay down so if you can tilt him so he is slightly up right this will help, he is also probably not feeding as well because he can't breathe through his nose when feeding properly but once this has past I'm sure he will feed as normal, 

If I can help with anything else let me know

Nic


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

hi nic-thank you very much for your kind advice, will pop in the gp this afternoon to get him see. As for the blocking nose, yes you are correct he can sleep easily on my arm but when I put him down on his cot he wakes immediately, I use the spray which only last few minutes, I will try the nasal drop, hope helps him better. Once again, thanks for your kind advice.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem and let me know if I can help with anything else

Nic


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi nichub,

need your kind advice again, george is 12weeks now, he sleep better last few night eventhough with nose blocked as we managed to raise up the mattress on the cot bed. The baby ezcema also getting better which is fab but now he keep sucking his hand and cry when he is awake, his cheeks are red but I check his gum there are normal, wonder is this symptoms of teething? If yes, would appreciate if you could advice what should I do to help him?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, glad to hear that he is sleeping better, and ezcema is getting better, these are symptoms of teething however they usually start teething at about 6 months so it would be quite early, however it could be so you could give a bit of calpol when this happens, if you ask a pharmacist they will be able to advise you of the correct dose, let me know how you get on

Nic


----------

